# Female Maltese for sale (SOLD!)



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

The final decision has been made to sell Lizzie. If anyone knows of a good home for her, please contact me. These are her "specs:"

Female, 10 months old
AKC Registered
Spayed
Microchipped
Up to date on shots
Housetrained
Obedience trained

$750

*She will not be shipped.*

And please...no bashing/hateful remarks this time. It's a final decision no longer up for discussion. I post here simply because it's a good resource to find her a great home.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Spotty Poo, I am so sorry that things didn't work out for you. I understand that you have given it your best effort. Sometimes these things just don't work out. Would you at all consider placing the pup in rescue? Or at least working with a rescue group to assist in screening potential new owners? One last suggestion, have you contacted her breeder? As part of our contract, we had to agree that if we were ever to give up our dog, we must return her to the breeder. Just make sure that your contract doesn't have a similar clause. You don't need any more hassles. Good luck to you.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jul 9 2005, 09:01 AM
> *Would you at all consider placing the pup in rescue?   <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79748*


[/QUOTE]
Absolutely NOT.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scottypoo I am so very sorry it hasn't worked out for you, but I am sure you will do your very best to make sure Lizzie goes to a loving home. Best of luck in your search.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jul 9 2005, 07:01 AM
> *Spotty Poo, I am so sorry that things didn't work out for you.  I understand that you have given it your best effort.  Sometimes these things just don't work out.  Would you at all consider placing the pup in rescue?  Or at least working with a rescue group to assist in screening potential new owners?  One last suggestion, have you contacted her breeder?  As part of our contract, we had to agree that if we were ever to give up our dog, we must return her to the breeder.  Just make sure that your contract doesn't have a similar clause.  You don't need any more hassles.  Good luck to you.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79748*


[/QUOTE]

My contract also requires us to return either of our pups to the breeder if we can no longer keep them. Sorry it hasn't worked for you. I know a few people who are looking around for Maltese. Can you refresh my memory about her breeder?


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

There is no such stipulation in my contract. I would not be posting her for sale if that were case.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I am only going to say this once, this thread is NOT for discussion of why spottypoo is selling lizzie, that has been done, I will delete replies this time, if you have questions about Lizzie feel free to ask, I wouldnt normally allow a "Maltese for sale" thread but I want to see Lizzie get a good home also, I really wish I had the money right now I would come pick her up tommorow, so keep it civil please


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Spottypoo,
One of the people that I'm thinking about lives in Greensboro so she is pretty close to you. If you could tell me something about where Lizzie came from (type of breeder, etc) it would help me tell my friend. If you are uncomfortable posting that info here, then PM me. I have evacuated my home due to hurricane and am using dialup so am not online all the time.
Thanks


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I know of a woman looking for a female in Virginia. The name she goes by is maggiesmom. I know she goes to MO and SM. You may want to contact her. She has been looking for sometime. I do know she is looking for a "small" female and I do not know the size of your puppy.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

At 10 months, Lizzie is 10 lbs. 

The breeder has retired and is no longer breeding/selling puppies. Lizzie's litter was her last one. She was located in Lenoir, NC which is about 2 hrs. NW of Charlotte. She has excellent references. Lizzie is as healthy as a horse.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh, I didn't even think to notice the weight. My friend is also looking for a puppy a bit smaller. I will let her know.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

So sorry it didn't work but you are doing a wonderful thing for her...finding her a home that you will be comfortable with and you will be able to tell her new owner what her needs are. Good luck to you.


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Thank you but I have been fortunate enough to find a puppy .....at least I think I have. I have learned not to assume you are getting the puppy until you have him in your arms, you have paid for him and the registration papers are signed. (Yes, I've had a very bad experience with a ton of hurt involved).

I wish you the best in finding a home for your little gal. No matter what her size, she is still a malt and anyone would be lucky to get her, I'm sure. If I had not committed to another, I would be most interested, but I keep my word and will take the pup I have been "promised". If something would happen that I don't get my pup, I will contact you ASAP..and that would be within the next 10 days.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I will see if anyone I know wants a maltese, hopefully everything will turn out well. Best of luck


----------



## BugHillHeather (May 13, 2005)

Turning your baby into a rescue sounds like a good idea--but beware, that many potentially wonderful homes would not be able to adopt her becaue of the rescue's restrictions. I"ll use myself as an example. Most rescues would not adopt a dog to my family because:
1. we have two children under the age of 10 (they're 9 & 7) and 
2. we have a Jack Russell Terrier (a shorty jack who's sweet as pie and the best little gal!) 
3. our dog has not been spayed yet. 

So, please keep in mind that there are plenty of people out there who are really interested in a Maltese and would love to adopt your baby--I would take her myself, but I just placed a deposit on my little girl this past Monday (after searching and searching since last year!)

Best of luck and I know that you feel that you are doing what is in the best interest of your baby and that you are being realistic!





> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jul 9 2005, 09:01 AM
> *Spotty Poo, I am so sorry that things didn't work out for you.  I understand that you have given it your best effort.  Sometimes these things just don't work out.  Would you at all consider placing the pup in rescue?  Or at least working with a rescue group to assist in screening potential new owners?  One last suggestion, have you contacted her breeder?  As part of our contract, we had to agree that if we were ever to give up our dog, we must return her to the breeder.  Just make sure that your contract doesn't have a similar clause.  You don't need any more hassles.  Good luck to you.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79748*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BugHillHeather_@Jul 9 2005, 09:07 PM
> *Turning your baby into a rescue sounds like a good idea--but beware,
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79916*


[/QUOTE]

Lizzie will *not* be going to a rescue. Read the above threads.

Again, this is not open for discussion.


----------



## BugHillHeather (May 13, 2005)

Oops--I'm sorry. When I read through the posts, I must have scrolled right over the one where you said "no rescue" And I wasn't trying to change your mind or open a discussion or anything, I just wanted you to be aware of how many wonderful people there are out there who want a sweet little Maltese but are being turned down by rescue organizations. I think you are doing the best thing for both you and your furbaby! 

As a matter of fact, I think I even privately emailed you a few months ago and shared that I was looking for a Maltese and would like to adopt her if you decided that you could not keep her!









I also think you have been extremely responsible in how you have handled this situation. I wish you the best of luck. 

BTW, don't you live in NC (I do!) ? If you like, you can email me privately! 

Please don't feel badly. You have made the best decision for YOU--and ultimately the best decision for your little one too.





> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo+Jul 9 2005, 09:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lizzie will *not* be going to a rescue. Read the above threads.

Again, this is not open for discussion.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79920
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Aww...after I read the last couple of posts I just got a good feeling that everything is going to work out well for everyone in the end...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@Jul 9 2005, 10:12 PM
> *Aww...after I read the last couple of posts I just got a good feeling that everything is going to work out well for everyone in the end...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
 Sounds good to me!! Good luck to you Spottypoo and to little Lizzie!! I already asked the bf if I could get her







...unfortunately he thinks 3 malts is too many for us


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

Where do you live?...I ma in NJ and is she trained to go on a pad or outside?

Thanks, hope all works out for you


A&N


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm in Charlotte. She is trained to go outside.


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok, we have one little guy and he is pad trained and we like that idea and we were looking into the possibility of getting him a buddy in the near future....

Does she sleep in a crate at night...does she sleep through the night

if we wanted to look into this more deeply we would either have to travel to NC or have her shipped....


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

First off, she will not be shipped anywhere. I guess I should have put that in my first post. I'll fix that.

She sleeps in her playpen on top of her Nuzzle Nest. She has been sleeping thru the night for several months. We have tried to get her to sleep with us, but she just can't seem to sit still. lol


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant Nay_@Jul 11 2005, 11:02 AM
> *Ok, we have one little guy and he is pad trained and we like that idea and we were looking into the possibility of getting him a buddy in the near future....
> 
> Does she sleep in a crate at night...does she sleep through the night
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh, I think she'd love to be in a home with another Malt since she is so high energy. I bet she could be trained to the pad, especially if she sees him using it...


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

We first trained her on pads, but she would have nothing to do with it. She actually WANTED to go outside.









And I agree -- she would be so happy in a home with another malt to keep her entertained.


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

Our little guy sleeps through the night and he is in his crate during the day for now, he is not ready to have the entire house to himself yet, he is still having accidents and he was ripping his pad. W


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

Our little guy sleeps through the night in a crate, he is not able to get comfortable on the bed either...we think eventually he will have his own bed on the side of ours and he will sleep there. During the day we work so he is in his crate. He is not ready to have the entire house to himself yet, he is still having accidents and he was ripping his pad. We were considering a partner for him and yes maybe he would be able to teach the other Malt to go to the pad, we are trying a wizdog for him next....
I understand from past postings that you are feeling that you little one is high energy. Have you had a problem keeping up with her and does she have a calmer side and playful or are you having issues with her?

I know I have a lot of questions, but this is something we were considering and I want to make sure it would be the right environment for her and for our Oscar


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 11 2005, 10:09 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I think she'd love to be in a home with another Malt since she is so high energy. I bet she could be trained to the pad, especially if she sees him using it...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80333
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi

Yes we were thinking the same thing abotu the two together, like I said our guy is not there yet to be left alone in the house, but maybe they can teach each other, we would want her to go on a pad also...just makes it easier for us is all....we are seriously considering it..thanks for the input I appreciate it


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant Nay+Jul 11 2005, 10:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Hi

Yes we were thinking the same thing abotu the two together, like I said our guy is not there yet to be left alone in the house, but maybe they can teach each other, we would want her to go on a pad also...just makes it easier for us is all....we are seriously considering it..thanks for the input I appreciate it
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80341
[/B][/QUOTE]
Lizzie sounds a lot like Lexi. Lexi loves having Nikki around to play with. I think you would love having two of them. I've only had Nikki for 2 weeks but it seems longer. I love having both of them. 

I've never trained a dog to use pads so I can't give you any personaly experience but I think you could probably retrain her to go on the pad. You might have problems at first but I think if you keep up with it I think it is possible.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

One thing that I think would help in Lizzie's adjustment wherever she ends up and that is to have her crate, nuzzle nest, playpen, etc. in her new home. I think she would feel quite safe having her familiar items around her. Perhaps she could sleep as she does now in the pen with the nuzzle nest.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 11 2005, 12:06 PM
> *One thing that I think would help in Lizzie's adjustment wherever she ends up and that is to have her crate, nuzzle nest, playpen, etc. in her new home. I think she would feel quite safe having her familiar items around her. Perhaps she could sleep as she does now in the pen with the nuzzle nest.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80343*


[/QUOTE]

Yep that what I did with my first puppy too wen I had to give her up. I sent her with everything food, toys, crate and my shirt as well so she could adjust. The only issues was she would stop dead in her tracks when going in the living room of the new home. The lady I gave her too could not figer out why she would not walk there. Then I figered out it was that I had all carpet in my aprtment and missy never walked on hard wood floor before.
So she had to train her to walk on the floor.


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 11 2005, 11:06 AM
> *One thing that I think would help in Lizzie's adjustment wherever she ends up and that is to have her crate, nuzzle nest, playpen, etc. in her new home. I think she would feel quite safe having her familiar items around her. Perhaps she could sleep as she does now in the pen with the nuzzle nest.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80343*


[/QUOTE]

The crate is more for his safey at night and so he holds it all night which he is doing great with. Question what exactly is a Nuzzle Nest?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Spottypoo
I just went through this with my little jake
i had to find him another home Maxi just couldnt conform
he was stressed and still isnt 100% i was heart broken but i felt jake had abetter chance to start off in a new home
the people were very nice and i hope they will from time to time
email me like they promised to let me know how he is
i cried for the last few days but maxi is number#1 and thats it
i hope no one says anything nasty as things happen
sometimes they are out of our control


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

All of Lizzie's belongs will be going with her. That includes about a zillion toys, her nuzzle nest, etc. In fact, I just bought her another bag of Greenies today because she finished off the last one over the weekend. It felt weird buying something for a dog I'm trying to sell, but they keep her entertained.

And Lizzie is just a typical Maltese. I just can't keep up with her energy. Nothing is wrong with her. She does not have any behavioral issues -- she's just a high energy little spirit.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

She sounds wonderful. If I could handle another I'd buy her. She and Kallie would love each other since they sound like clones of each other. ... oh.... I am dreaming out loud......


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jul 11 2005, 12:27 PM
> *All of Lizzie's belongs will be going with her. That includes about a zillion toys, her nuzzle nest, etc. In fact, I just bought her another bag of Greenies today because she finished off the last one over the weekend. It felt weird buying something for a dog I'm trying to sell, but they keep her entertained.
> 
> And Lizzie is just a typical Maltese. I just can't keep up with her energy. Nothing is wrong with her. She does not have any behavioral issues -- she's just a high energy little spirit.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80364*


[/QUOTE]

My wife and I will speak about it more and get back to you...like I said we are seriously looking into getting Oscar a buddy....what is a nuzzle nest?...I am not sure maybe I have seen one and do not know what it is....

That is good to know all of her things come with her, and that she has all her shots and papers...Oscar is 4 months old and we would liekt o get him a puppy close to his age...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ant Nay+Jul 11 2005, 01:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife and I will speak about it more and get back to you...like I said we are seriously looking into getting Oscar a buddy....what is a nuzzle nest?...I am not sure maybe I have seen one and do not know what it is....

That is good to know all of her things come with her, and that she has all her shots and papers...Oscar is 4 months old and we would liekt o get him a puppy close to his age...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80388
[/B][/QUOTE]
I did a google search for Nuzzle Nest and found this:


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jul 11 2005, 02:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I did a google search for Nuzzle Nest and found this:








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80392
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ant Nay :

The only thing I am concerned about is that your little boy is not completely housebroken yet. And at 4 months old I suppose he is not neutered yet. Since he cannot be trusted yet, he is not going to be the one training Lizzie to go on piddle pads. I am afraid you will end up having 2 dogs you cannot trust in that area at least for a little while. Lizzie being in a new environment might regress on the beginning. And your boy not being neutered yet might start to mark his territory or try to








her. (I can't believe I am using that smily, but you all educated me about it







)
I don't want to discourage you, but it might be something to think about it.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I find it to be very nice to have 2 maltese puppies. They really do keep each other entertained and worn out. Both of mine are now a year old and have settled down quite a bit, but I worry how it'll be for Sadie when she goes off to live with my daughter. We're already thinking that we may have to share the pair. Going to a home with another maltese, and one that is young enough not to be territorial, might be a wonderful situation for all.


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Spottypoo

I wanted to see how things were going with finding your malt a new home.
I had inquired about her the other day and she seems like a great dog (but I forgot to ask you about her weight/size and info on her parents) , we live in NJ and you are unwilling to ship her...which I can understand your feelings on shipping her and I would not ask you to do anything you are not comfortable with. 

To drive down to NC would be more time than we would have available in the next month or so. The cost of flying to NC to get her plus your fee for her does not seem feasible, so I feel we would not be able to move forward at this point. I just wanted to let you know our thoughts and where we were at this point. 

I wish you all the luck in finding her a home, and if anything changes on your end feel free to contact us.

Have a great day and best of luck
A & N


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

UPDATE: My health is not cooperating at this time, and I have put the search for a new home for Lizzie on hold until I feel better. I just can't deal with all of that right now. I will keep everyone posted. In the meantime, Lizzie has been a complete and utter angel for 4 days straight -- not a single problem out of her. Either she knows something's up with her, or she senses that I'm not well...whatever the case, it's been a rather nice change and our household has been peaceful again.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jul 13 2005, 04:47 PM
> *UPDATE: My health is not cooperating at this time, and I have put the search for a new home for Lizzie on hold until I feel better. I just can't deal with all of that right now. I will keep everyone posted. In the meantime, Lizzie has been a complete and utter angel for 4 days straight -- not a single problem out of her. Either she knows something's up with her, or she senses that I'm not well...whatever the case, it's been a rather nice change and our household has been peaceful again.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

well first of all I hope your health gets better and I hope this will work out for you and Lizzie, she sounds alot like Maggie (energy level) and it took about 14 months for her to come into her own, know when to play, rest, sleep, eat, etc, she is still our wild child but we all have settled into our comfort zone :lol: just remember (and i know you do) as time passes this will be harder for you and Lizzie to readjust if it dont work out, but heres to hoping it will


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jul 13 2005, 03:47 PM
> *UPDATE: My health is not cooperating at this time, and I have put the search for a new home for Lizzie on hold until I feel better. I just can't deal with all of that right now. I will keep everyone posted. In the meantime, Lizzie has been a complete and utter angel for 4 days straight -- not a single problem out of her. Either she knows something's up with her, or she senses that I'm not well...whatever the case, it's been a rather nice change and our household has been peaceful again.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I hope you feel better, I'm sorry to hear that you are not at your best. Hopefully Lizzie will behave like this from now on, best of luck for you and Lizzie!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Take care of yourself!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Hope you get to feeling better! Give Lizzie a hug from me and Paris.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

No sooner than I posted my last post here when my phone rang. It was a lady responding to the picture ad of Lizzie that I posted at my vet's office a week or so ago. She sounds promising -- she's already got a 4 yr old female Maltese that she's had since she was 8 weeks old. She and her husband live in a swanky community not far from me, so I could visit Lizzie from time to time. We are going to get together this weekend. I told her that I want to see her malt interact with Lizzie before anything else occurs, and she said that she would bring her over. If I like what I see, I'll go over to her house and we'll take it from there.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww! That's great news. If it works out, I'm glad Lizzie will be close


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That sounds wonderful!!! Sometimes things just fall in to place and this may be "it"!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jul 13 2005, 06:00 PM
> *No sooner than I posted my last post here when my phone rang.  It was a lady responding to the picture ad of Lizzie that I posted at my vet's office a week or so ago. She sounds promising -- she's already got a 4 yr old female Maltese that she's had since she was 8 weeks old. She and her husband live in a swanky community not far from me, so I could visit Lizzie from time to time. We are going to get together this weekend. I told her that I want to see her malt interact with Lizzie before anything else occurs, and she said that she would bring her over. If I like what I see, I'll go over to her house and we'll take it from there.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That sounds perfect! I hope it all works out, good luck!









Ruby's mom Martha


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh that's great. I also hope you feel better soon as well.


----------



## charliesmom (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jul 9 2005, 07:51 AM
> *The final decision has been made to sell Lizzie. If anyone knows of a good home for her, please contact me. These are her "specs:"
> 
> Female, 10 months old
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hi, I wanted to post the last time this subject came up but it turned into a bashing so I decided to stay out!







I know you said you had a medical problem and I completely understand! I have lupus and some days it is really hard to keep up with these little babies! Luckily, I have a teenage daughter and husband who helps a lot! I couldn't do it without them! My Charlie (8months) is handful! I would love to get him a playmate, I think he would be much happier. He wants to play ALL OF THE TIME!!







we live about 3 1/2 hours from Charlotte. I will talk to my husband tonight ..if he agrees I would love to get Lizzie! Hang n there, people that have their health sometimes forget how hard it can be for someone who is sick to just making it through a day ..I thank God daily that he allows me to open my eyes and breathe and trust me, somedays that is all I want to do!! If you have already sold Lizzie, best of luck to you. I admire you for being able to give up Lizzie so that she can be cared for.







God Bless...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Does Lizzie like other dogs? 

Charliesmom--That would be so great if you get bring her home with you.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

SpottyPoo~ I hope your feeling better...I'm sure the stress of worrying about Lizzie doesn't help your illness. Take care of yourself!







It sounds like you have some promising leads for Lizzie. Good luck to you-I hope everything goes smoothly for you and Lizzie.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

UPDATE: That lady called Friday afternoon to tell me that she and her family had given it a lot of thought, and she came to the conclusion that she really can't handle the antics of two maltese and she changed her mind. Imagine that.

So, the search continues....I'm feeling better now so I'm gonna try again. Thank you for all of your well wishes.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

good luck finding a home







with her cute face, you'll have no problem i'm sure


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awww...I was so hoping that would have worked out!! Well that just means it wasn't the right home for Lizzie.....so how far is Charlotte from Ca.?







Best of luck-thanks for letting us know whats going on--we all care!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, I'm so sorry, best of luck!


----------



## charliesmom (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jul 17 2005, 08:50 AM
> *UPDATE: That lady called Friday afternoon to tell me that she and her family had given it a lot of thought, and she came to the conclusion that she really can't handle the antics of two maltese and she changed her mind. Imagine that.
> 
> So, the search continues....I'm feeling better now so I'm gonna try again. Thank you for all of your well wishes.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82085*


[/QUOTE]
Hi,
I am sorry to say that Charlie's mean daddy  said we couldn't handle another Charlie! However, a guy that works with my husband is really interested in her. Is there an email address I can give him so that he or his wife could talk to you? It is really complicated trying to explain over the phone to them how to come this webiste and find this post, etc. (Oh by the way, my husband felt guilty for telling me no, so he was telling someone at work about it and that's how he found out this family is looking a maltese!) Anyway, just let me know...thanks..


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

(charliesmom - I gave you my email addy via PM)

So, WHY won't anyone buy Lizzie?!!







She has GOT to find another home soon...she's driving me nuts!







(I recently placed an advertisement for her on our local newspaper's online version and said "serious inquiries only" and "references will be required." Could that be why I'm not getting any response??)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm keeping in line with what others are asking for malts in my area. In fact, there are a few people advertising malt puppies for $1,000!!! I think $750 is reasonable considering she's already been spayed, microchipped, obedience trained AND housetrained. (And I AM trying to pass her off!







Seriously, she'd make a great dog for someone who has a lot of time to spend playing with her. I'm just not that person.)

What are everyone's thoughts on the amount I'm charging?? (And please don't start an argument/debate here -- it's a simple question.)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm glad you put that references are required and wanted serious inquiries only. You want to make sure Lizzie goes to a good home.

The fact that you haven't gotten any takers yet might be the price. As someone who has done a bit with rescue, a 10 month old dog is considered "old" by a lot of people. I know it sounds crazy, since Lizzie is housebroken, spayed UTD on her shots, etc., but most people looking for a dog want a puppy.

I don't know how much you paid for Lizzie, but if it's that ballpark in your area, the people who are reading your ad are also seeing those ads for Maltese puppies for about the same price. 

The right person for Lizzie will certainly appreciate the fact that she's over a lot of the puppy issues and spayed. You just may not find that person by advertising in the newspaper. And you may have to adjust your price as people can adopt an adult Maltese from a rescue group for much much less.

Have you spoken to your vet about Lizzie? They often know who is looking for a new dog, a particular breed, someone who has recently lost a beloved pet.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jul 20 2005, 02:42 PM
> *I'm keeping in line with what others are asking for malts in my area. In fact, there are a few people advertising malt puppies for $1,000!!! I think $750 is reasonable considering she's already been spayed, microchipped, obedience trained AND housetrained. (And I AM trying to pass her off!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

honestly i think $750 is too much for an adult maltese..malt puppies can be charged $1000 depending on the breeder but i wouldnt pay $750 for an adult malt even if it was from a reputable show breeder


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

If I hadn't taken in my little foundling, Lily, recently I would consider taking Lizzie in a heartbeat. But now I have 3 dogs, and I am one over capacity. (But Lily is staying forever!) Honestly though, she would be perfect for my mom and sister, they have an active, neutered male Maltese, and both want a second dog, just not a puppy. The price though, is a little high for most people for an older dog, I think many think an older dog is less desirable than a puppy, even with the medical care and training Lizzie has had. I said MOST people. The cost is a bit high for me though, cause I would have to escort her cross country to deliver her, on top of the adoption fee. I do hope she has a home soon, she is a dollbaby.
Quincymom


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Have you tried putting up flyers in the local vet's offices, groomers, pet stores? 

I hope you find a good home for Lizzie!

I also think that people might think $750 is high for an older puppy. 

Good Luck! Keep us posted.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

If it were me Iwould pay the 700$ I paid 1500 for chelsey as a puppy.

I also paid 600 for my first puppy maltese , no papers only one set of shots.

I would suggest in your add you list : 

That she has ,been spayed, microchipped, obedience trained AND housetrained. 
Pluse i think you said you will give them the toys and crate at well. 

So to me it a good price for a cute puppy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

On one hand I think the price should be high enough to make people think twice ... to make sure they really want her but reasonable enough to not rule out a potential great home. 

Someone in my town was selling a 6-month-old male from Petland that they had paid over $1,000 for and he was neutered and they were selling him for $750.

I do agree with the others... most people would rather get a puppy and choose her/him from a litter, etc. I do think a lot of people think of a lower price when getting an almost adult. The thing that really worries me is that the people may not know what they are getting in to and God forbid need to place her elsewhere later, also. I hope you find someone who already has a Malt or had one in the past..... Then chances of the home being final are greatly increased. 

I guess this is why people end up placing theirs with a rescue ... because it is hard for an individual to find the right home. (I know you aren't interested in rescue... just an observation.)


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Did you mention why you have to let her go--Because of your condition? That way they know exactly why and wont think anything's wrong with her.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm not giving her up because of my health -- she's just not the right dog for me. She needs far more attention than I can give her. And yes, I have stated that in my ad.

This is my ad: http://buyit.charlotte.com/findit/search/r...c&query=maltese (She's the second listing.)

She is a great dog -- tons of personality!! Healthy as a horse!! She's just not the one for me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jul 20 2005, 07:39 PM
> *I'm not giving her up because of my health -- she's just not the right dog for me. She needs far more attention than I can give her. And yes, I have stated that in my ad.
> 
> This is my ad:  http://buyit.charlotte.com/findit/search/r...c&query=maltese  (She's the second listing.)
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's a great ad. Is it only online? Do the online listings get a lot of "hits"? Perhaps you should run the ad in the newspaper also ? I assume you have notified vets, groomers, etc.?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Your price doesn't look out of line for other maltese that are being offered for sale in your paper. Maybe this just isn't a time of the year that people are looking to buy dogs - you know - summer vacation, getting kids back to school and college, etc. I hope that Lizzie finds a forever home really soon.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes, I have advertised at my vet and plan on putting up signs at other area vets. Groomers -- now that's a great idea!









The ad is only online at this time. The Charlotte Observer charges an astronomical amount for a classified ad in their newspaper, so I am trying to avoid that at all "costs." lol I think the online version gets a lot of traffic. I used to check it almost every day when I was looking for a malt. In fact, that's how I found Lizzie's breeder. =)


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Considering that she is spayed and up to date with shots, your price is not unreasonable. It's not as easy as we think to sell a dog. We see those advertisings but don't know if they got any sale out of it. When I bought Alex (the month was July) the breeder said she is letting him go for that price because he was the last in the litter and the sales were slow. 
Now if somebody has to travel by plane to get Lizzie, it makes the price go up substantially and a lot of people cannot afford that. So you are limited to sell in your own area. 
Personnally I would not mind a 10 months old pup, for me it's still a puppy. If I would not have Alex, I would take her in a heart beat and drive to your place to get her. But Alex will stay an only dog. He does not mind. And I am not willing to afford vet bills for 2 dogs.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I wish you luck and as I posted way back...you are doing the right thing for both of you. I would love to have another malt, but hubby says 2 cats and 1 dog are enough. Lacey is very high energy also so I know some of the challenges that come with that. I wish you good luck in finding her a home.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee+Jul 20 2005, 12:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly i think $750 is too much for an adult maltese..malt puppies can be charged $1000 depending on the breeder but i wouldnt pay $750 for an adult malt even if it was from a reputable show breeder
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83066
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with mee. For me personally, I wouldn't buy a 10 lb, 10 month old pup for $750. We bought our 12 wk old puppy who matured to a 6.5 lb adult for $800. I really don't mean to upset you...but its just my opinion.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I hope what I am about to say comes across in the right tone...I do not intend this to be offensive...My breeder charges around $700 for second placement (those dogs that have been returned to her because the situation just didn't work). She hasn't had one of those dogs in a few years though, so she might be charging more now. From a buyer's perspective if I can go to a well known breeder and get a "returned" dog for $700 I don't think I would purchase one from someone out of the newspaper. Dealing with the breeder I will get a health guarantee and the assurance of the pet's background. If I were to purchase an older pup (not from a known breeder) through an ad in the paper (or on-line) I would not be willing to spend more than $300. I took a lot of time to think about this and in all honesty, I would not be willing to spend $750 for a pup in this situation. BTW, when my breeder does have a "return" (for lack of a better word) she does not refund the owner's money for the full purchase price, but she does give the first owner a portion of the returned pup's new sales price...enough to cover the cost of the spay and other medical tests and shots. She will not cover the costs of illness, injuries, etc.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83166
I agree with mee. For me personally, I wouldn't buy a 10 lb, 10 month old pup for $750. We bought our 12 wk old puppy who matured to a 6.5 lb adult for $800. I really don't mean to upset you...but its just my opinion.

I had forgotten that Lizzie is a bigger Maltese like my Lady. That may be part of the problem, too. I think most people are looking for one within the 4-7 pound standard. I can't believe how often people make comments about how "big" 9 pound Lady is because they expect a Maltese to be super tiny. 

A 10 pound 10 month old Maltese will have a lot of trouble competing with an ad for an 8 week old puppy that promises a tiny adult size.

For comparision, here are the current ads for Maltese running in the local Raleigh paper which has to be similar pricewise to Charlotte. I don't think an ad for a 10 month old for $750 would get much response here either.

MALTESE, AKC, males. $600-$800. 252-235-4237 
Published online July 5, 06:50 PM 


MALTESE PUPS AKC $500-$700 919-778-4428 Goldsboro 
Published online July 6, 06:50 PM 


MALTESE PUPS, AKC, vet checked, $500 each. 919-554-4651. 
Published online July 18, 06:50 PM 


MALTESE PUPS, AKC, vet checked, $600 each. 919-554-4651. 
Published online July 7, 06:50 PM 


MALTESE PUPS, males $500; females $600. Cute & adorbale. 919-603-5034 
Published online July 8, 06:50 PM 


MALTESE UKC 9wks old, 1st shots, parents onsite, $500-$600. 919-556-0865. 
Published online July 18, 06:50 PM

Since these are all obviously BYB's, many of these puppies may end up large, too, of course, but most people don't know that.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Those are the prices in the newspaper in my area too.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

SpottyPoo, I understand if you feel you need to find a home for Lizzie. You have put a lot of money and time in on her and she is a good dog, but she is handicapped by size, age and the fact she didn't make it with you. Please except my feelings about it as simply mine.

Frosty is 10 lb. but of course he is full grown (duh!, he's 13). At 10 months she is still growing some. How tall is she at the shoulder? I personally wouldn't pay 750 for a dog who didn't make it in it's first home, and is also over size. I'll take your word for it that she's OK and you just don't want to do this with her anymore, but that doesn't remove the stigma of a dog who didn't make it in it's first home, especially after all the effort and training you put into her. Her size would also be against her. Most people are going to want a Malt who is recognized as one. At her size most people will ask if she's a bichon or poodle when they first glimpse her. At least that's been my experience with a 10 lb. Maltese. Yes, that's people who don't know Malts, but around here that's everybody. Her age could be an advantage to some people who don't want to potty train......but most people want a baby. Comparing the price people in your area are asking for a newborn maltese with pricing Lizzie doesn't figure. A comparable would be one almost a year old, too large for the breed, and going to a second home after a failed one.

It's kind of like trying to sell a year old vehicle that you put a lot of expensive extras on and expecting to get the price someone would pay for a new one plus what you spent on it to spruce it up. You never get back what you spent. I know that's not what you are trying to do.....but maybe you can see my point (or not!) for what it's worth.
Good luck.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

My search for THE perfect home for Lizzie has come to an end: Joe will be adopting Lizzie!!!!!!!!























I couldn't be happier about this!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

*OH MY GOSH! OUR JOE?!?!?!?!??!THAT IS TOO GREAT!*


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

SpottyPoo, I am so happy for both of you!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

REALLY!!! AWWWWWw... congrats JOE!














Glad to hear the good news


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Yes, OUR Joe!! See why I'm so happy???


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG! That is great! 










Congrats on both sides! When is Joe picking her up?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How wonderful! That's for sharing your fabulous news!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

He'll be picking her up around the last week of August after his vacation.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have chills... totally!!! I am soooo happy!!!! And she'll have such fun playing with Sampson and Maggie... Oh how fabulous!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jul 22 2005, 11:18 AM
> *He'll be picking her up around the last week of August after his vacation.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yes it's me and I am excited







I would love to get her now but we are going on two vacations in August, the first week and third week, my Mom watches Sampson and Maggie whenever we go anywhere and I coulddnt ask her to watch the three of them during an "adjusting" period, SpottyPoo is working with me so we can get her on the way back from Charleston, SC, I have wanted Lizzie from the beggining and after many PM's we worked it out







I think this is a win win situation for us, Susan (and her family) and of course Lizzie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok...I am totally happy too....even though Spottypoo and I have been talking and I REALLY wanted Lizzie to myself. -_- Hubby even agreed to it finally...but I couldn't make it work out financially and timing wise right now. I felt emotionally attached to her in some crazy way because I have been chatting with her about her for so long. BUT, I am so glad that Joe is taking her. Of course we all just want her to have a good home, and we KNOW that Joe will be great! So....YEEEEE-HAAAAWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!







Yaaaay for Lizzie!!!







Yaaaaay for Joe!!!







Yaaaay for Spottypoo!







Big kissies to Lizzie!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Wonderful news!







Traci I wish it would have worked for you ,as I know how bad you wanted her.But if you couldnt have her,Im thrilled that you got her Joe!All is well for everyone!







Cant wait for Sampson,Maggie,Lizzie stories to come


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

I _think_ I might miss her....







But I know this is best for everyone. We just never bonded and I don't think there's any hope of that happening.







She's crazy about my husband, of course!!







They have THE best time playing together.

BTW - Joe, I'll be sending all of her toys and accessories along with her.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm sooo happy to read Joe will be taking her. Now we can still read about her. I am so glad that everything worked out.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So thrilled with this news....


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Yippy , I'm so happy for all of you... This site is the best.








This is a great day. The best thing is you know she will have a loving home. 
You can also see how she grows on this site.























Way to go JOE and SpottyPoo, lizzy too


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

i'm so happy that Joe is taking Lizzie. congrats to everyone!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG...that is so _GREAT_ !!!














I wanted Lizzie too but we are just to far....I couldn't be happier that Joe is getting her!! She is still in our SM family! I was not looking forward to her going somewhere and never hearing about her again. She is just a part of all of us. Congratulations Joe!! SpottyPoo I'm so happy for you too! It ALL worked out for the best!!







Traci--I know how you feel-I wanted her too--and I know how bad you want a little girl!! Good luck to you in finding your little girl!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Best news ever!!! Congratulations Joe! And especially Lizzie, getting a wonderful, caring FOREVER home!!!!!!! Yippeee
Quincymom


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Jul 22 2005, 01:20 PM
> *She is still in our SM family!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83649*


[/QUOTE]
LOL! That is what I was thinking!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

This is AMAZING!! I never thought Joe would, wow!!!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh, this is fantastic news! :







What a wonderful development in the story of Lizzie's life...SpottyPoo, you must be so delighted and so relieved to know that she's going to a fantastic home and that you won't have to worry about her one bit when she moves in with her new family.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Relieved is an understatement!!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so happy for you. I love happy endings and new beginnings for both of you.


----------



## Shareyn (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jul 22 2005, 02:46 PM
> *Relieved is an understatement!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Boy, I am happy I did not find this post until today. I already have two, but might have been severly tempted to take road trip. Bella joined our family first. Topper was my second and I was his second home. I was looking for a companion for Bella when I spotted his ad in the local paper. The women who previously owned him had reason similar to yours. She just did not have the time for him. She got him because she had planned to retire and then changed her mind. She travelled a lot and did not want him to spend his life in an kennel.

Well anyway it worked out great for all of us. Bella and Topper really enjoy each other and truly, having two is easier and less demanding that one. They seek out each other for entertainment. 

He too was and is healthy as a horse and solidly built.

I am happy for both of you. 

Sharon


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

What a wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!!! That's so cool that Lizzie will have Sampson and Maggie!!!














I'm so happy for you Spottypoo and for lil Lizzie!!!! Congrats to Joe and family on the new family member


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow that is fantastic news, well done Joe. Lizzie will have a great home and a wonderful happy life, what a heartwarming outcome for all concerned


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I just had to post again...I love happy endings...so happy that Joe is taking her. It worked out for ALL of us. We all know that she will have a wonderful home and Spottypoo has done a wondeful thing by doing is what is best for her and Lizzie.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jul 22 2005, 09:35 PM
> *Spottypoo has done a wondeful thing by doing is what is best for her and Lizzie.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83864*


[/QUOTE]

Yes she has and I have to commend her for having the strength to do it and for working with me, she has showed time and time again her main focus was finding Lizzie the right home, for the right reasons and I am just glad I have the opportunity to give her a place to call home


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm really glad, too!! I think Lizzie will have a BLAST playing with yours.







I already can't wait to see pics!! lol


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yay joe!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

if this isnt an occasion to bust out the dancing chili in epic proportions, i dont know WHAT is!


















































































































awesome, happy beginnings to lizzie!!!!!!

peanut butter jars for ALL my people,
with love and noselicks,
the buttercup


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Get a LOAD of this email I received today from someone who saw my ad in the online newspaper. Before you read it, my husband, who is an auditor, told me that this is a common scheme to get unsuspecting people to launder (drug) money for unscrupulous people overseas. When I first read it, I could not believe someone would actually DO what he wants me to do -- then hubby explained the "background" to me, and it all fell into place....

<Female Maltese for sale: A Charlotte.com buyer would like to know more about your Classified Ad. 

<Hello, How are you today, I am okay with the price of the puppy and to make the transaction fast and easy there is this a client of mine that reside in united state and he his owing me some huge amount of money and has agreed to pay me everythings he owes me after being discuss with him that I will like to purchase your lovely puppy. So a total check of $4,000 will be send to you because that is the total amount he owes me and after you might have gotten the check you will with faithful deduct your own part for the puppy, I don't know if I can trust you by helping me to send my balance through western union money transfer to the information which I am going to give to you it is the part of the money which I am going to pay my shipper who will be coming for the shippment of the puppy and my shipper is on ground here they will get paid in there local office here and the name of the shipping company is OCEANIC PACIFIC LINER and there email address is [email protected] you can contact them because I have informed them of this transaction of purchasing your puppy so let me know if you are okay with my method of payment and if you will be sending down my balance after you might have deduct your own part,if you are ready let me have your full details so I can forward it to my client and he can quickly address the check. FULL NAME ON CHECK. MAILLING ADDRESS. PHONE #. Await your quick response. Regards. michael >

Unfriggin' believable!!!









And BTW -- don't anyone fall for an email like this!!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Sounds like it's time for a FurBall shower for Joe and his wife









Thanks from my heart Joe for taking Lizzie.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

wow who would fall for that???


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

It isn't even to launder money. The money order they send is fake. You send them your cash and are stuck with nothing. It is quite a common scam.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Can't believe there are people stupid enough to fall for this.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Once again, hooray for Joe! I am just so happy Lizzie found a home
Quincymom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

LucyLou had something similar happen to her... here is the thread:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=3526&hl=

AND in that thread is a link that is the funniest thing I've ever read... you've gotta read this stuff..... It is a web site from a girl who scams the scammers... it is just amazing.....and soooooo funny!!!!









http://www.bustedupcowgirl.com/scampage.html


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jul 24 2005, 08:12 PM
> *Get a LOAD of this email I received today from someone who saw my ad in the online newspaper. Before you read it, my husband, who is an auditor, told me that this is a common scheme to get unsuspecting people to launder (drug) money for unscrupulous people overseas. When I first read it, I could not believe someone would actually DO what he wants me to do -- then hubby explained the "background" to me, and it all fell into place....
> 
> <Female Maltese for sale: A Charlotte.com buyer would like to know more about your Classified Ad.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's the equivalent of the Nigeria scam e-mails and letters.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jul 24 2005, 10:09 PM
> *That's the equivalent of the Nigeria scam e-mails and letters.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84163*


[/QUOTE]

yep, never seen it with pets before, see it with cars alot


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jul 24 2005, 09:01 PM
> *What fabulous news.  Congratulations Joe.  What a wonderful kind heart you have.
> 
> I would have had her in a heartbeat but distance was somewhat of a problem.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thanks


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 24 2005, 09:34 PM
> *LucyLou had something similar happen to her... here is the thread:
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=3526&hl=
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
These are absolutely hilarious!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Jul 24 2005, 09:12 PM
> *And BTW -- don't anyone fall for an email like this!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84129*


[/QUOTE]

The scariest thing about all this is: what if someone selling a puppy did fall for this scam (people can be gullible). What would happen to the puppy? Obviously, the scammer's interest is in the money, not the puppy


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Jul 24 2005, 08:22 PM
> *It isn't even to launder money.  The money order they send is fake.  You send them your cash and are stuck with nothing.  It is quite a common scam.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84140*


[/QUOTE]

I get these quite often. They are also using money orders and credit cards now. It's funny because Maltese is clear as day on my website, yet they will refer to bull dogs, or just merchandise. Sometime, I string them along (if I'm in a nasty mood), but most of the time, I just delete the email.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom+Jul 24 2005, 11:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The scariest thing about all this is: what if someone selling a puppy did fall for this scam (people can be gullible). What would happen to the puppy? Obviously, the scammer's interest is in the money, not the puppy








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84184
[/B][/QUOTE]

The scammers never pick up the puppy. They have no interest in the puppy at all. They respond to ads for puppies and horses and pianos and all sorts of things. From what I can tell, the way it works is the "buyer" sends a fake money order that looks so real that the bank accepts it. The money order is for more money than the puppy's price and the "buyer" asks the seller to send the overage to someone that he ("buyer") owes money to. So the seller sends the money and then finds out a few days later that the money order is no good.

In Spottypoo's example, it was slightly different in that the "buyer" said someone owned him money and that person would be the one sending the payment, which would be way more than what is being sold. The "buyer" asked the seller to keep the amount of what was being sold and to send the balance to the "buyer".


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You can report these scammers to the FBI. What they are doing is illegal under US banking laws. SpottyPoo, look in the blue pages of the phone book under FBI and you should have field office (most major cities have one). They will only be caught if you report them. Banking fraud is a very serious crime. Obviously thier scam does work, otherwise they wouldn't put so much effort into it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jul 25 2005, 08:36 AM
> *You can report these scammers to the FBI.  What they are doing is illegal under US banking laws.  SpottyPoo, look in the blue pages of the phone book under FBI and you should have  field office (most major cities have one).  They will only be caught if you report them.  Banking fraud is a very serious crime.  Obviously thier scam does work, otherwise they wouldn't put so much effort into it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84202*


[/QUOTE]

Unfortunately, from what I have read, most of these are from out of the U.S., quite often from Nigeria. I've heard that it is just too expensive in terms of manpower, etc. for the U.S. to do anything about this... ?? Here is what the Scambuster site says: http://www.bustedupcowgirl.com/scampage.html (P.S. You won't be sorry if you check out this link.... it is informative and extremely funny, too.)

Are the Police looking for these guys? NO. There is no extradition in Nigeria. This is all taking place over seas. There is nothing that the law here can do to stop or catch these guys. The only reason for turning the money orders in to your local police department is so that they don't fall into the wrong hands and get cashed.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

They had a documentary about this on either Dateline or 60 minutes (don't remember) not so long ago. There is really not much the FBI can do about it, all those people being overseas and a lot of times in third world countries. They also showed a guy who was scamming the scammers and making them spend money for nothing.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Have been away for a few days and I come back to this!!!! What a way to start your week! Congratulations Spottypoo and Lizzie and to Joe! This is definitely a win win situation!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Isn't it?!!! He can't come get her soon enough!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jul 25 2005, 11:30 AM
> *They also showed a guy who was scamming the scammers and making them spend money for nothing.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84247*


[/QUOTE]

Yes, that's what the girl on the web site I posted earlier in this thread is doing. It's soooo funny the way she is "playing" with their heads.....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a wonderful thing for Lizzie and Joe & family! When you get her home Joe, keep us up to date on your adventures with Lizzie and how she gets along with the rest of your family--fur and skin.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Wow, thats so great its Joe. What a happy ending.

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Jul 25 2005, 12:59 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I will forsure, its going to take some adjusting for everyone, i think Maggie will be the happiest because she is high energy and playful like Lizzie, she often wastes more energy trying to get Sampson to play with her than she does actually playing







and Sampson, we'll see how it goes, honestly i think he will be happy Maggie is leaving him alone, we'll just have to see how they all connect


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

What a great ending!!!!!!!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

I think Lizzie will really help Sampson out a lot in that department. Lizzie can play the pants off of any animal or child and then comes back for more!!! Her playfulness is truly what gets her in "trouble."









You sure you can't come and get her, like _next week_? LOL


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Congrats Joe that is so great! ~ Denise


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jul 26 2005, 09:52 PM
> *I just hope you have a distraction for the empty nest feeling you are going to have once Lizzie has gone to her new home.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yeah, *right*.


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I always cry at happy endings !!!!!! I am so happy this all worked out for everone.

Lizzie will love her new home. Joe your the greatest!!!!!


----------

